# Browning 1911-380 magazine disconnect deactivation



## bigbird1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I really dislike magazine safeties. Can someone tell me how to deactivate it on my new Browning 1911-380?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Google is your friend:

Looks like more than one way. These both discuss the 22 version, but the 380 is identical.

Browning 1911-22 Magazine Disconnect | Browning Owners

Browning 1911-22 Trigger Job - RimfireCentral.com Forums


----------

